# should i switch barns?



## snowberry (Nov 2, 2021)

You shouldn't hold yourself back. You'll never progress if you stay in a place that doesn't facilitate the next step. You also shouldn't hold yourself back based on what you think other people will think. If the barn has an opening, then you should go. If it doesn't, then it is full. It isn't your friends spot if the barn has an opening, you going there doesn't kick them out.
Ultimately, you can just ask them how they feel. Maybe say "Hey, I want to progress with my training, I'm interested in your barn, would you guys mind if I also looked into going there for lessons?"
If your friends are uncomfortable sharing group lesson time with you because they want more privacy, then look at different times/days to train than them. You can all coexist if you set up healthy boundaries up front.


----------



## PinkPrancer (Nov 10, 2020)

I can't wrap my head around why your friends wouldn't want you at their same barn. Or why you wouldn't want a friend at your barn. Aren't you _friends_? Wouldn't having each other around make it more enjoyable?


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Your friends are being immature and frankly, may not be actual friends. The others here are correct. Don't ever hold yourself back, especially when it comes to other people. People will eventually forget about their reservations, but you will never forget lost opportunities.

And sorry for assuming, but it seems you may be young or early adulthood? As a teenager and early 20's, I 100% had the same tendencies to let other people influence my choices. I really regret that now because I came to discover ALL of those people weren't true friends and I'd say that anyone who puts a barrier in front of you from taking opportunities isn't a true friend because they care way more about themselves and their appearances than you. They will be the first to throw you under a bus when things get hard and they will also be the first to gossip about you. My true friends were unexpected and they are the people to lift me up.


----------

